# iocell jail openvpn



## tritron (Sep 24, 2018)

I am trying to setup transmission with openvpn using iocell.  I added devfs I get issues with tun/tap I have modules loaded on boot and I am not sure how to setup jail to 

```
[devfsrules_common=5]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
add include $devfsrules_unhide_tun
add path zfs  unhide
add path 'bpf*' unhide
```

I still get an error message can't start openvpn I get an error unable dynamically load tun/tap how do  I make sure server device is assigned to jail
How do I assign zfs store to jail?

```
cannot set property for 'megadata': 'mountpoint' cannot be set while dataset 'zoned' property is set
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2018)

tritron said:


> How do I assign zfs store to jail?




```
allow.mount.zfs
                     privileged users inside the jail will be able to mount
                     and unmount the ZFS file system.  This permission is
                     effective only together with allow.mount and only when
                     enforce_statfs is set to a value lower than 2.  See
                     zfs(8) for information on how to configure the ZFS
                     filesystem to operate from within a jail.
```
See jail(8).


```
Jails
     A ZFS dataset can be attached to a jail by using the "zfs jail"
     subcommand. You cannot attach a dataset to one jail and the children of
     the same dataset to another jails. To allow management of the dataset
     from within a jail, the jailed property has to be set and the jail needs
     access to the /dev/zfs device. The quota property cannot be changed from
     within a jail. See jail(8) for information on how to allow mounting ZFS
     datasets from within a jail.

     A ZFS dataset can be detached from a jail using the "zfs unjail"
     subcommand.

     After a dataset is attached to a jail and the jailed property is set, a
     jailed file system cannot be mounted outside the jail, since the jail
     administrator might have set the mount point to an unacceptable value.
```
See zfs(8).


----------

